

Show HN: Fully responsive infinite space invaders entirely in HTML5 - huwtheperson
http://huw.nu/spacerave2014

======
mooism2
Bug report: The on-screen controls don't appear if I start in portrait and
then follow the instructions to go landscape (iOS Safari).

Looks good otherwise.

